# Do you have a favorite area for hiking,in Hendersonville,NC?



## parigi (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello everyone!
                       I do love to hike and need information concerning hiking trails in NC,particularly close to Hendersonville.
                       Are you familiar with RV parks in the area that you would like to suggest?I'm making plans for next
                       spring/summer.Many thanks,parigi.


----------



## vanole (Nov 5, 2011)

parigi,

You have Chimney Rock and its trails and Bat Cave (not a batman joke) Preserve.  Multiple RV parks in the area.

If you want to go a little further north (up to Virginia) around the Abington area you have the Virginia Creeper Trail which you can hike or bike its nice.

Jeff


----------



## Wolfboro (Nov 23, 2011)

We spent several summers in Handersonville, NC ,it is one of our favorite spots away from FL . I always enjoy hiking at Dupont State Forest to several waterfalls ( High falls , triple falls,etc.) . You can stop by at visitor's office and get a free trail-detailed map of the Dupont Forest . This area offers vast amount of trail network  to satisfy the novice and the hard-core backpacker and anything in between . My second  favorite hiking place in Hendersonville is Karl Sandburg's estate (spelling ?) . This estate is currently a state park and open to public  for hiking (free ) . From here you can take shorter hikes or  longer hikes to Glass Mtn. Good luck and have a safe trip.


----------

